# The Missy Progress Journal



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

As most of you know I got my first non-QH last night. She is a 19 yo 16.3 black Hanoverian mare named Missy. I bought her to add as a mount for my lesson program for my little ones who are getting into english & jumping. They would soon be progressing more than what my little ol' shorty QHs could give them. Here she is!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Had our first "official" ride this morning. I did ride her at their place last night but hopped on her bareback (she was so calm I decided to heck with carrying my saddle from the truck) Saddled her up, she was quiet as could be. She reached for the bit when bridling, love that! Got to use my mounting block for the first time. Didn't work too hard since she's been a serious pasture puffer for awhile. 

Did a lot of walking and did get her to extend her walk with my seat, did some shoulder & hip yields, she aced that. Her trot, WOW! She has some serious impulsion. The only effort I had to make was to keep from over-posting. It felt great. I did canter her a couple circles each direction just to feel her out, it was very smooth. 

Took a quick mosey through the woods to see how she'd handle it. She wasn't too pleased with the no see ums around her ears, she shook her head a bit. A bonnet may be in order. Other than that she did wonderful. The property line borders a very busy highway, she wasn't bothered in the least by the semis cruising past. We also may have "accidentally" jumped a downed tree...if she was in shape I could have done that all day! 

All in all, I am very pleased with her so far. Can't wait to see where we are a few months down the road!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful horse and I love the name! Glad things worked out


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! Funny about the name...she's the 5th Missy that's called our farm home over the years and the 3rd black lol!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great addition to the family, she is pretty!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm excited to hear more, she sounds like a great addition.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooh congrats!
I'm excited to see more of her!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

My hubby is going to finish up her downsized pasture tonight. She was on 6 acres of lushness alone where I bought her. She's fat, not good for the older girl. 

Since it isn't ready I took her for a hand graze this afternoon, it was HOT today. I was over trudging around the pasture in about 10 minutes. I actually managed to get on the behemoth bareback without assistance. Some jumping & grunting was involved but hey, I made it  I spent a good hour halfway napping on her while she ate happily. 

Still need the mounting block with the english saddle, little too old to be doing the splits. :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Accidentally jumped a tree?? Yeah.....RIGHT!!!

You really have come over to the *dark side*....BWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, Yeah...I promise it was an accident! 

I got a nose job today too BTW!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Another pleasant ride this morning. I'm really liking this mare and it feels pretty good to be in my english saddle. 

Took it easy but did ask for a few things of her today. She wasn't a+ responsive about everything, but did do & understand all I asked. She has a sidepass but this is where she was a bit lazy (she's getting the out of shape old girl free pass for now), flying lead changes and we also did a little trotting diagonal lines from corner to corner in the indoor. I know there's a proper term for that, dressage people help me out here. Sitting her trot doing that she just exploded with movement, what a wonderful feeling! I'm pretty sure that not only will it tuck her belly but mine too 

I think some dressage lessons may be in order for me. It's a very strange feeling to be on a horse that knows more than I do.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, she also got a pedi. Big A+ there. She pretty much napped through her trim. Got a great report from the farrier. She has "very healthy, substantial feet."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Aha, found Missy's thread, Good.

Yeah right, I totally get the tree+jump+accident, I'm sure that's what happened.:lol:

She sounds just fantastic, can I come for some lessons, I want to ride her:lol:

PS, When I started riding Ace I kept pushing buttons I didn't know she had and getting all sorts of things, I wish she had come with a handbook, definitely knows more than I do


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Aha, found Missy's thread, Good.
> 
> Yeah right, I totally get the tree+jump+accident, I'm sure that's what happened.:lol:
> 
> ...


It was an accident, as my daughter used to say "I plomise" 

Sure you can come ride her, you can teach me some dressage moves! Maybe you should head this way now and by the time you get home the madam may have decided to puuuuush!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohio's pretty close; can I come over for a quick ride? :lol:

Glad to hear everything's going well!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Ohio's pretty close; can I come over for a quick ride? :lol:
> 
> Glad to hear everything's going well!


Thanks and of course! I have an open barn door policy. Load up the trailer


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

*Got the hubby to take some pics...eek!*

Well here we are, 2 out of shape old ladies. 

Piano hands, ick! Man am I out of practice!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Squeee!!! Love the both of you. She looks like an amazing mover and she carries her self *so* well, especially for being so out of shape. I adore that last picture .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks robs! That's funny, the last one I was turning to yell at my daughter & her cat to get out of a tree in the yard lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:wave: Hi there, nice to see you:lol:

looking good together there, and I can't wait to see you both when you are IN practise.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks GH! 

Can't wait until she's legged up. It's been so long I'd almost forgotten how much fun riding english is. It's been at least 10 years since I've ridden english on any kind of regular basis. Since then once or twice a year for giggles on my old reining mare. 

I'm thinking about letting my star pupil (the sweet, gritty one with the haffie) lease her for 4-H next year. On my farm of course


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a lovely mover! She has some fantastic training on her.

This definitely calls for a visit to Indiana. :twisted:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks equiniphile! Just let me know when you're headed my way  

Another good ride last night but the best part, my mom came & rode with me!!!! She stopped riding many years ago because of a bad rotator cuff & plantar fasciatis in her feet. Quite a shame because I could only hope to be half the rider, trainer & horseman that she is. 

She finally had her shoulder fixed & has been doing therapy for both issues. Her therapist suggested riding to get those tendons stretching in her feet. She was in quite a bit of pain trying Missy out, don't know that going english for her first ride in over 10 years was the best idea but it was obvious she enjoyed herself.

Got my fingers crossed that this is just the first of many rides to come. Though if she does get back into it, I'm going to have to watch my equitation, she'll be on me like flies on manure! :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's what mums are for:lol:

I'm so glad that she is back in the saddle, I also hope that it is the first of many rides for her.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds like things are going very well and y'all look awesome! There's nothing like a God's ride especially with someone you love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay Missy! Im glad things are working out so well for y'all. I'm excited to watch how far you take eachother.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's still the same sweet girl I brought home.

I've been riding in jeans & my Justin ropers, my field boots didn't quite make it on my calves. Took them to the saddle shop to get elastic inserts put in and ordered myself some new breeches to ride in at home. Can't wait for both, darn leathers pinch in western gear! Riding without my irons in the meantime, good for me anyway 

Will post new pics in a couple weeks to compare.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Missy go to do her "job" today. I used her for a lesson and she did great. I had fun too because it was my student with the adorable Haffie mare, I rode Missy for the first 1/2 while she worked on things with her pony & then we switched for the last 1/2. I had a blast riding her pony  I asked her how it felt riding Missy and she said "She's not rough but she moves big." Wise words from an 11 year old lol! 

I set up a couple of small cross rails and some ground poles and did take her over a few times, she is so push button it isn't funny. She's very honest and I think she will compensate for young riders mistakes. When we switched mounts, I let my student take her over a couple times and she had an electric grin the whole time. 

The old girl is proving to be exactly what I'd hoped she would. 

Definitely needed a good horse day after last night's horrific event at the draft pull.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay, Missy :clap::happydance:. Sounds to me like you got a heck of a good deal when you picked her up. Those honest horses that take care of young or inexperienced riders are worth more than their weight in diamonds and gold.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks  I think I got the deal of the century Jen. I wish she was 10 years younger. Hopefully she'll be like Hondo and still going strong at 29. 

I love the been there, done that reliable mounts. I have a handful of them and they will all be here until the end. Great for lessons, my daughter, my green hubby and are always a great change of pace for me after days full of greenies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well getting my mom to ride once must have reignited her horse itch. She called this morning and wanted to know my schedule and we put her on the books to ride with me 4 days a week!!!!! 

It probably seems silly to be so excited to spend time with one's mother but this is a great opportunity for me. She too was a trainer but due to injury stopped riding. She had 5 mentors when she was learning, 4 of whom are hall of fame inductees in the NRHA and/or AQHA. I've only scratched the surface of her knowledge and I am beyond excited to dig for more! 

Keep your fingers crossed for me that she can ride pain free & keep it up!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Fingers, toes, and every other crossable body part is crossed that she can keep riding. That's wonderful that she is wanting to get back into it .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Fingers, toes, and every other crossable body part is crossed that she can keep riding. That's wonderful that she is wanting to get back into it .


Thanks! I'm optimistic. I doubt she'll ever start colts again but I'd love to see her do some finishing work. 

I'm going to have to be on my game for sure now, she's the ultimate critic. :shock:

Since this is the Missy progress thread...went for an hour trail ride in the woods yesterday with my daughter. Morgan (she's 6) rode Jana & I rode Missy. We definitely enjoyed ourselves and the old ladies were very well behaved.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Just finished riding with my mom 

She wanted to ride english but on Jana, so I rode Missy bareback. My lovely mother says "I haven't seen you put her over a jump yet. Let me set a couple up for you." Ummm...ok...haven't jumped bareback in a good 10 years or better. She told me "That's how you learned, suck it up." Told you she was a meanie :evil:

So she sets me up 2 straight rails @ 2'6". I didn't fall off!  Missy is so smooth & relaxed, I ended up having so much fun we went over the set a few times. Only complaint, her high withers equals ouchy hoo-ha! :shock:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Only complaint, her high withers equals ouchy hoo-ha! :shock:


As I was reading this post I was like that has to hurt.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It did, MHS but it was a lot of fun. Hadn't jumped bareback since I was a teenager, hurting or not I'm just happy I didn't eat dirt :lol:


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Looks like this is a MH-riding-English progress thread just as much as Missy's 

It's great to hear you've found such a good horse. She sounds like a darling.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well today the old girl was feeling her wheaties! I don't know if it was the nice cool weather & today's rain or getting more fit but she was very forward. No being stupid just a livewire. It's been a long time since I had to really work & ride like that. Fun for both of us!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you're having fun with her


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The old girl is doing great! She's been in consistent work 5 or 6 days a week, she's not lost any weight but has tucked her belly a smidge  It's been dreary & rainy so we've been stuck doing boring flat work in the indoor  Hope to have some decent weather this weekend so we can get outside and get some updated pics!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm indoor, that has such a nice ring to it, *sigh* maybe one day, DH promises me one before every harvest, and once again it isn't going to happen, the weather was not kind this year, oh well we're tough up north here :wink::wink:

I'm looking out for more photo updates


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I couldn't imagine not having one with the weather I'm sure you have in winter! Tell your hubby to get on it! Come winter in IN, I'd love to ride some of those cutie haffies through winter 

Missy Moo wore a western saddle today for the first time in her life. My old roughout saddle that I put on colts fits her great! So she did a lesson with western saddle & english bridle. She happily packed around a 7 yr old boy cantering for the first time. I've fallen in love with the old girl, wish I'd have had her 10 years ago.


----------

